# 2 or a group



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

i am debating how i want to try this i have 7 rbp's ranging from 8 to 11 inches.


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

sorry typo i mean't 5 or 6 to a tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd keep them together, so there's a bigger chance two will pair off. Once you have a proven pair, you can always consider to seperate the two from the shoal.


----------

